# Upgrading to larger tank - Recommendations?



## Deer (31 May 2015)

So I've finally managed to convince the other half to let me upgrade from my dennerle nano tank!

Can anyone recommend a 2ft ish tank ideal for aquascaping, preferably with a cabinet and hood so everything (wires, filter etc) can be out of eyesight? I'm a bit stumped as to where to get one online that actually looks suitable for planting up, and diying a cabinet will be beyond me!

Apologies if this is in the wrong section.

Thanks!


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (31 May 2015)

Juwel Lido 120 seems to fit your bill, horrible cabinet though, but you could always use an IKEA BESTA cabinet, and add an inner shell out of 18 mm. MDF.


----------



## Deer (31 May 2015)

I actually looked at that one today in a Maidenhead, and almost bought it! The cabinet put me right off though, why do tanks always seem to have such hideous cabinets?


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (31 May 2015)

The Juwel ones are a special kind of horrid I have to say.

Here is mine on the afforementioned IKEA cabinet.





And the insert made of 18 mm. MDF.


----------



## Julian (31 May 2015)

Go braceless, or go home.

TMC Singature 600:

http://www.completeaquatics.co.uk/tmc-signature-aquarium-600mm-x-450mm-x-300mm-clear-silicone

Cabinet:

http://www.completeaquatics.co.uk/tmc-sigature-cabinet-in-charcoal-black-600mm-x-450mm-x-750mm

£240~


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 May 2015)

That'd be my recommendation too...excellent quality and awesome value for money.


----------



## Wisey (1 Jun 2015)

Yup, I have the TMC Signature 60x45x45 version and charcoal cabinet, really pleased with it!


----------



## Deer (1 Jun 2015)

Wow, I think that's the winner. I'll probably go for a cube instead of rectangle but the whole thing is lovely, optiwhite, braceless... And finally a cabinet that doesn't look dated!
Are hoods frowned upon for aesthetic reasons? Or does anyone know of a good tutorial for creating your own? After being in the planted vivarium/terrarium for more time it's a bit odd to now have the fittings/light more visible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (1 Jun 2015)

Combine lighting & glass top in TMC's Aquaray Horizon   - there are some online reviews.  

As to why the open top, check out Mr Teapot's extraordinary Green Pekoe Pond


----------



## Deer (1 Jun 2015)

Did you just read my mind Alto?! The glass top/light seems pretty sleek, much more up my street than me fiddling with fixtures. Definitely suitable for the planted tank then? I only ask as lack of Internet at home means I have to browse on my phone, which is the worst!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jun 2015)

Deer said:


> And finally a cabinet that doesn't look dated!


Or doesn't cost the earth...


----------



## alto (2 Jun 2015)

Deer said:


> Did you just read my mind Alto?! The glass top/light seems pretty sleek, much more up my street than me fiddling with fixtures. Definitely suitable for the planted tank then? I only ask as lack of Internet at home means I have to browse on my phone, which is the worst!



I first read about them on some Interzoo reports, Reefbuilders offered this report ... they seem to have gone retail only this Feb (or so) & there doesn't seem to be much online feedback available yet, you might just call up some of the retailers & discuss - I'd be surprised if Charterhouse Aquatics doesn't have some on display.


----------



## Deer (3 Jun 2015)

SO I have just placed an order for the 45x45 TMC, LED tile and cabinet! So much thanks for your help!
Cannot wait until it gets here as it'll be my first somewhat "large" tank!
Internet is due to finally arrive in the house next wednesday so I can finally begin proper research into what plants/wood/substrate/fauna etc I want in the tank, but in the meantime could anybody recommend a reasonably beginnerish proof external filter, as I love the as minimal equipment as possible in the tank look!
I currently have a bog standard HOB on my 30l nano but would like a filter that is properly hidden, either outside the tank or nicely disguised inside!


----------



## alto (4 Jun 2015)

Congratulations 
Take your time choosing/planning substrate & hardscape & plantings.
No particular filter (though I'm in the Eheim club) but definitely an external.


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jun 2015)

Nice tank. Me too...in the Eheim club, that is. Whatever filter you buy ensure that it's rated at 10x tank volume turnover per hour, the gold standard for a successful planted tank.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Jun 2015)

I was in the eheim club and still run a 2080 but i am now fully sold on the JBL crystalprofi.  As good as the eheims, in some ways easier to maintain and half the cost.  An e701 greenline would probably do, an e901 be plenty (might need to reduce output) but buying an e1201 might not be a bad idea if you plan to upgrade again at some point and just run at half power.

Look forward to the journal once you get started


----------



## Deer (5 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the filter suggestions! Internet should be  here on Wednesday so finally I can take a look at some proper research on filters and substrate etc Tank should arrive tomorrow or next Saturday, not sure whether they will count today's dispatch as a working day or not!
Unfortunately the seller has let me know that the freshwater horizon lights aren't available for possibly another few months! So back to the drawing board for lighting for now... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (5 Jun 2015)

Deer said:


> Unfortunately the seller has let me know that the freshwater horizon lights aren't available for possibly another few months! So back to the drawing board for lighting for now...



That's a shame - Charterhouse lists "estimated arrival" in 14days - maybe try contacting TMC directly to confirm.


----------



## Deer (5 Jun 2015)

Hmm are you definitely looking at the freshwater one? I can only see "This item is currently unavailable for purchase. It is possible that we are having supply issues or there could be an unknown waiting period for dispatch." for both the White and black 45x45... I think that's the best thing to do, hopefully it's a quick response!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (5 Jun 2015)

aarrrgh you are correct 
my eye went one way & my mouse another (white marine is instock & black marine is 14 days etc)
I'd talk to TMC though about the actual differences - marine is (mainly) white LEDs + blue, you can run blue only or blue + white
- not sure how they're measuring the 20 000 K color rating, or if the "freshwater" version will use different white LED's or will it only be a replacement of the blues with a mix of reds/greens etc ... maybe you can convince TMC to send you a Beta version of the Freshwater


----------



## Deer (6 Jun 2015)

Good idea! At the very least I'll have an idea of whether to get a different light in the meantime or maybe just use my current led for a looong dry start. I could maybe even steal one of my terrariums Jungle Dawn canopies!
Good news today however is that my tank and cabinet have arrived! What a gorgeous tank, such clear glass and the silicone work is practically invisible! Off to get started on building the cabinet.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

